# Christmas gift - £250 watch!



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Just a bit of a forum Good-Will booster, I'm feeling generous today - maybe I haven't taken my meds...

I have an unusual watch here to give away. It's not Swiss, it's not a Seiko and the brand leans more towards the Fashion brand end of the market, and that's all I'm saying.

It's about 5 years old and retailed new at £249 (WatchShop had them at £299 reduced to £149) and an online dealer were selling them on Cyber Monday at £197
I picked mine up on e.bay fully boxed for about £50 and I thought that was a bit of a bargain.

Unusual case shape, all stainless steel (case and bracelet) and it's 42.5mm in diameter.

This is wrapped up with pretty bows on it and is going to end up under someones Christmas Tree as an extra prezzie from Santa.

*Terms?*
1) A small donation to the forum running costs - whether that is two quid or a fiver, it all adds up.
(If you don't have a paypal account just the promise of chucking a couple of pounds in the next charity bucket you see will suffice, but this is to raise a few quid for the forum really...)

2) What's the worst Christmas present you've ever received? Just for fun - no prize for the most crap gift.

I will pick a name at random (allocating every post a number and using the RandomOrg number generator) and get this posted in time for the last delivery in a couple of weeks time.
I really wanted to keep it a surprise for the winner until it landed under their tree, but that meant everyone posting their address on here, so veto'd that one. :laugh:

Please only reply to this thread *once *with your present horror story and confirmation of donation. One message each make it fair with the number generator - we can have an overspill for discussion of rubbish presents if required. :thumbsup:

I know it's the thought that counts etc and you shouldn't be ungrateful for gifts and all that, but be honest with yourself - you've recieved something utterly naff or totally inappropriate at some point.

Thanks all.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice gesture Kev. And because it is you, I have just donated a fiver to the forum via Paypal.

My worst Christmas present? Probably a 1986 C Reg'd Porsche 928 S2 Christmas 2003, which cost me 9 penalty points by the end of February 2004.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Excellent gesture Kev, nice one! :notworthy:

I've just donated a fiver as well, so unfortunately (for everyone else on here), that means I am in the draw. Shall I send you my postal address now mate? :laugh:

And my worst Christmas pressie? Probably a Corby Trouser Press, which until recently had been stored in my loft. When I moved house earlier this year it went straight to the local council recycling centre :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice one :thumbsup:

Donation made

worst Christmas present. My little sister, arrived at 23.14 Dec 24th 1964 Totally screwed up my Christmas.

Have since forgiven all involved :yes:

Is that Davey P's post above mine, Drat and double Drat.... thought he was away again.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Donation made.

Worst Christmas present, Well it was my actually best Christmas present, a tool box of vintage tools from my grandfather when i was about 8. I ended up getting into far too much trouble and lost my pocket money for a year. I lost my pocket money a lot when i was a child


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> Is that Davey P's post above mine, Drat and double Drat.... thought he was away again.


 Yes mate, hardly worth anyone else entering, I reckon I've got this one in the bag already.... :laugh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Good few years ago my auntie sent me a dozen bare root roses for Christmas then told me she wAs coming up on Boxing Day and expected to see them planted.

kept putting off the job as Christmas Day loomed ever closer,finally decided had to make the effort or risk losing the inheritance...

so trying to dig almost frozen clay soil on a dry but cold day was not pleasant,anyway in they went and surprisingly considering the holes were rather shallow, grew the following spring.she was pleased to see them and financial penalty mentioned no more.

since then....one or two of my "friends" have received similar gifts,!

Donation made!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very nice gesture Kev, thank you.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Wots the point just give it streight to our friend Davey P loli tell you wot his hat will take some beating H :bash:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

His power is in his googles, take those and he is but a feeble shell, with them he is invincible.

unless he is just lucky



taffyman said:


> Wots the point just give it streight to our friend Davey P loli tell you wot his hat will take some beating H :bash:


 His power is in his googles, take those and he is but a feeble shell, with them he is invincible.

unless he is just lucky


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Donation made.

worst present as a kid was a knitted spider on elasticated string (aged 10!) for which a leg fell off an hour after opening it. Why that relative thought I'd like it I'll never know. As an adult the crappest/crapper present would've been the downstairs toilet bought for us as we couldn't afford to upgrade at the time....-) oh and there was the rear wash wiper kit for our old fiesta.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Worst xmas prezzie for me is that Davey P has entered this draw,, Its Christmas Davey P give the rest of the forum a look in lol


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The worst Christmas present I saw was given to my daughter, a Donkey toy from my Ex M-i-L in the late 1970's. She loved her Spanish holidays. :laugh:

It had a plastic body to which a soft covering was attached by metal tacks. The little 'un loved the Donkey but it as clearly unsafe.

I spent hours plucking the tacks out with pincers and stitching the covering back together (yes, I can sow). :wink:

A few bloodied fingertips, that's the least of a Dad's worries. :wink:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

taffyman said:


> Worst xmas prezzie for me is that Davey P has entered this draw,, * Its Christmas Davey P give the rest of the forum a look in lol*


 Technically, the fact that I am in the draw isn't really an xmas pressie for you, it simply means that the chances of you (or anyone else) winning are greatly reduced... :laugh:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Please only reply to this thread *once *with your present horror story and confirmation of donation. One message each make it fair with the number generator - we can have an overspill for discussion of rubbish presents if required. :thumbsup:


 Well the good news is, Davey P is disqualified for breaking the rules. (only kidding Dave...)

Here's the discussion thread if you really NEED more than one reply. :thumbsup:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/98436-rubbish-christmas-gifts/&do=getNewComment


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:swoon:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone know where has the donate thingy gone? I've looked on the support tab but it comes up as error.

Fox'


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Foxdog said:


> Anyone know where has the donate thingy gone? I've looked on the support tab but it comes up as error.
> 
> Fox'


 If you go to the forum front page and scroll down, it's about half way down on the right.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Donation to the forum made sorry for the delay in entering but I have being awaiting funds. Worst chrimbo present was when I was about 9 or 10 my parents bought me an electric organ which for me was pretty naff as I had never and still to this day never had any interest in playing a musical instrument. Also disappointed as I didnt get the BMX I had wrote to santa asking for :sorry:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Picture this!

Smokey Club, Dance Floor, Reasonable Band playing a Waltz, and it was December 18th*! Looked up across the floor and there was this gorgeous woman whom I instantly fell in love with. That's how I met Mrs Mel and we've danced through life together ever since!*

OK, I know it's not what was asked for, but there you go! It's just :wub:

DONATION MADE!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mel said:


> Picture this!
> 
> Smokey Club, Dance Floor, Reasonable Band playing a Waltz, and it was December 18th*! Looked up across the floor and there was this gorgeous woman whom I instantly fell in love with. That's how I met Mrs Mel and we've danced through life together ever since!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Count me in buddy donation made good on you kev :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Any more for any more? I might take a chance and let this run until Wednesday - it'll probably need to go special delivery anyway!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Any more for any more? I might take a chance and let this run until Wednesday -* it'll probably need to go special delivery anyway! *


 Kev, to keep the cost down you can send it to me via normal royal mail if you want :laugh:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Right so far we have;

Nigelp
DaveyP
SBryantgb
Hughlle
Bridgeman
Roy
Taffyman
LittleLegs
Stan
Foxdog
DJH584
jsud2002
Mel
Iceblue

Few quid raised but we can do better. Gonna post a link in Watch Talk just for one last push, this will be posted out tomorrow!


----------



## ColdZero (May 25, 2015)

Add my name please...

I once had some `Beer Shampoo`...going back a while, used it a couple weeks after Christmas ...the awful stuff stank like a brewery and gave me an even worse scalp condition...yuk !

Donation on its way.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Nice one Kev. I'm in please - donation made.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

Donation made :thumbsup:

i was once given an iron by my inlaws, i honestly thought it was a joke and felt terrible when i realised it was a proper gift

merry xmas everyone


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Foxdog said:


> Anyone know where has the donate thingy gone? I've looked on the support tab but it comes up as error.
> 
> Fox'


 Donation done, but I forgot about No2, well my worst present of recent years was last years off the old dear who lives next door, your gonna love this!!

It was a beige ,BEIGE! balaclava, which she had found in her wardrobe, she had originally bought it for her brother but as he died 20 odd years ago she hadn't got around to giving it to him and she thought it would keep me warm while out walking. :thumbsup:

Fox


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nigelp
DaveyP
SBryantgb
Hughlle
Bridgeman
Roy
Taffyman
LittleLegs
Stan
Foxdog
DJH584
jsud2002
Mel
Iceblue

ColdZero
gpts
Montybaber

I make that 17 names. Random number generators says.....

It says....

It says............

****drumrollllll***

*Number 12.*

*jsud2002!*

PM'd you pal, need your addy sharpish!

kev

Just in case anyone is curious I had to click "generate number" 16 times before number 2 (DaveyP) was drawn! :biggrin:

During those 16 clicks number 12 came out three times, so it was definitely meant for jsud2002 this one.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

wow I won and my name doesnt sound anything like DaveyP :thumbsup: looks like it is going to be a good christmas with an extra prezzie for me under the tree. I have pm'd you my details Kev and can I just say thankyou for running this competition . Merry Christmas :biggrin:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats to the winner, well done Kev for the competition,

have a good Christmas everyone


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done to the winner and well done kev unfortunately davey p you are loosing your touch mate artytime:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Gutted, absolutely gutted, I want my money back, it's a fix I tell ya, a bloody swizz :taz:

:laugh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

well done kevkojak and jsud & happy Christmas all.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Well done John......a good watch Christmas you will have :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

RWP said:


> a good watch Christmas you will have












sorry i am, resist a dig i couldnt :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Well done *jsud2002* Wishing you a continued merry Christmas :thumbsup:

Saw this the other day... wonder if Davey P put it up?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> sorry i am, resist a dig i couldnt :laugh:


 A double as well Bruce........uncanny :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just wanted to let you know the postman brought me a parcel today cheers Kev for the speedy delivery it is going straight over the tree to be opened tomorrow I'm really excited to find out what it is . Thanks John


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Glad it landed in time! You can open the outer one John, it's wrapped up all fancy inside with pink bows and ribbons. :biggrin:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

very excited to open my winning gift from Kev yesterday to find the beautiful Breil watch and its a perfect fit . Huge thankyou Kev for running the competition I shall wear it with pride. Thanks John


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats to jsud - - Kev, do I get a teeshirt for being next in line if he decides he's gonna' keep it? :whistling:

Great Gesture by Kev, jsud, E N J O Y ! with Christmas Bells on!


----------

